# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Bangkok & Umgebung > Hotels & Gastronomie >  Citi Chic Boutique Suites

## Daniel Sun

Hotel Citi Chic Boutique Suites; letzter Besuch: Januar 2008 
Region: Zentral 
Stadt: Bangkok 
Lage: 34 Sukumvit Soi 13 Klong Toy 10110 Bangkok, Telefon 02 342 3888
 liegt ziemlich weit hinten in Soi 13, dadurch aber recht ruhig. Nur wenige Meter bis zur Q-Bar oder zum Bed Supper Club. 7/11 direkt vor der Tür. Die BTS Stationen Nana oder Askoe sind zu Fuß gut zuereichen. Taxis kommen immer wieder vor dem Hotel vorbeigefahren.
Preise: 2200 – 2300 Baht für das Deluxe Single oder Double, es gibt auch noch welche mit Terrasse die Kosten dann ein paar Baht mehr.
Internet: http://www.citichichotel.com/
gebucht über sawasdee.com, Bezahlung über Kreditkarte online mit Voucher;
kann aber auch direkt über die Internet Seite des Hotels gebucht werden, 
Zimmer: perfekt eingerichtete Zimmer mit 37“ LCD Display, großes Bad mit großer Badewanne (gut für 2 Personen!) und Regendusche mit weiterem Brausekopf; Kontrollsystem für die gesamte Zimmerbeleuchtung und Klimaanlage direkt am Bett, Schreibtisch mit Internetzugang, große Minibar mit Weinen und Spirituosen und Softgetränken, Wasserkocher für Tee oder Kaffee, 2 Flaschen Wasser pro Tag inklusive, Zimmer mit Keycardsystem und Klingel 
Ausstattung: Pool auf Dach mit Liegen und Sonneschirm; Fitnessraum im obersten Stockwerk mit neuen und modernen Geräten, 
Frühstück: ABF war inklusive, wird bis ca. 12.00 Uhr in der Lobby serviert 
Besonderheiten: Zur Begrüßung gab es einen lecken Fruchtcocktail, Internet gleich neben der Lobby (ich glaube es war kostenlos), Fahrstuhl, das gesamte Hotel ist in einem ansprechendem modernen Design gehalten, TukTuk Service zur Sukumvit. 
Gesamturteil: Hotel erst seit 6 Monaten eröffnet, eines der besten Hotels die ich je in Bangkok hatte, super Preis-Leistungsverhältnis

----------

